# Anyone pour Muskie/pike lures?



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Was wondering if anyone pours plastic for pike or muskie lures? Would like to buy some plastics to pike fish with.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

I developed a 7-8" "monster shad" swim/twister but never really used it because I couldn't find big enough jigs. If you do find something let me know, be interested to see what others are doing with hand-poured musky/pike baits.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Get on "Rollie and Helens Musky Shop" website they will have some type of jig head that will suit a bait such as that . 

Fishingislife - Go buy ya some 6" or 9" Bulldawgs , those will catch pike .


----------

